# Five arguments against future justification.



## PuritanCovenanter (May 29, 2009)

Rick Phillips has chimed in on the new book by N. T. Wright book.Five Arguments Against Future Justification According to Works - Reformation21


----------



## charliejunfan (Jun 6, 2009)

niiice


----------



## Idelette (Jun 6, 2009)

Thanks for posting this! I've been looking for some good resources on this topic!


----------

